# Regress gegen Verbreiter von Schadsoftware ??



## FranzMaschin (2 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
ich hatte ein Problem, ich hatte gegen meinen Willen ein Abo abgeschlossen und wöchentlich etwa 5 € bezahlt.
Soweit so schlecht, ich konnte es nach ca. 8 Wochen mit Drittanbietersperre etc. ausbremsen.
Also kein Riesenschaden, ok.
Jetzt kommts:
Offenbar wurde im Rahmen des Abos eine Schadsoftware installiert, die mein Handy langsamer und langsamer machte. Irgendwann musste ich die Notbremse ziehen und das Handy auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen.
Die Datensicherung zuvor klappte leider nur unvollständig.
Einiges ging verloren und es entstand mir ein Schaden den ich belegen kann.
Frage: wie kann ich den jetzt von der Firma zurückfordern, die mir das Abo reindrückte ?
Einfach Mahnbescheid schicken ???


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2016)

Die eigentliche Frage ist wie Du nachweisen willst, dass die Schadsoftware übers Abo reinkam.


----------



## Karlosi (1 Juli 2017)

Das ist doch widersinnig, wenn der Aboanbieter dir tatsächlich eine Schadsoftware installiert hätte, warum sollte er dann dein Handy verlangsamen bis zu es zurücksetzen musst ?
Da würd er sch ja den Ast absägen auf dem er sitzt, ausserdem wäre dann eine Schadsoftware beseitigt


----------

